# Advise needed



## Toni..... (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi  

I started Clomid this month and have a few questions, although I ovulate naturally I have been started on clomid for an extra boost. 
I'm a little confused on how it works   
I ovulate naturally so what is it that Clomid will actually do for me? Does it make you realease more eggs?
Also when I ovulate I get these twinges or sometimes pains in my lower area around 14 days and I get the egg white stuff but this month I got the pains with a vengence (yesterday).  They hurt that much that I couldn't actually walk and even found it painful sitting, so I took this that I was ovulating as normal but I didn't get the egg white stuff and the pains have eased off today but I still don't have the egg white. so I'm confused now as to what is going on. 

Any advise would be greatly apprieciated. 



Toni
x x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Toni!

I ovulate naturally too and am taking clomid to boost, I am on 25mg how about you? I got some ewcm this month but not last month.


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

I am another booster - every month is different, I get the pains quite bad the same as you where I have to sit really slowly and I don't get much EWCM, but I read somewhere else that clomid can actually dry it up anyway.

Please don't worry, those crazy pills   do strange things to us xxx  best of luck to you xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

The pains you describe sound exactly like I got when I was on clomid.  I was prescribed 50mg for 6mths last year to boost as ovulate naturally.  I've always suffered bad ovulation pain and symptoms but when on clomid it just exacerbated this to the point where I could hardly walk and the pain was so intense...lower back ache, sharp stabbing almost burning sensation in ovaries and abdomen, heavy veiny tender boobs with itchy nipples, bloated, frequent peeing, nausea, heartburn to name a few symptoms !!!!  This did tend to ease up a bit after ovulation but still the odd symptoms and twinges but not quite so painful.

If you already ovulate then clomid can help boost your ovaries to produce more eggs and hopefully better quality too if they weren't previously...I had follie tracking scans for the first 3 mths as well as progesterone blood tests on 1st & 4th month which showed I was releasing 2 or 3 eggs every month - basically more target practice for those swimmers   (sadly ours were all BFN despite me conceiving twice prior to clomid !)

As for the EWCM...one of the common side effects of clomid is that it can dry up your CM so try not to worry too much about this...but perhaps use something like Preseed lube which is specifically designed for when ttc as most lubes are not sperm friendly !!

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## Toni..... (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for you advise.  I feel a bit more at ease now and I love the idea of producing 2-3 eggs, more chance for DP little fellas  to do their bit. ha ha   

my boobs are also sore and am still getting the odd twinges and stabbing pains today but it is nothing compared to what they were yesterday. 

Without sounding thick but when is the best time to have sex?? I've always taken this pain as meaning I'm ovulating so is it that when I get this pain then its the best time to do it or should it be that we should have already done it by the time I get the pain and the same question goes for the EWCM, should we be doing it when it shows or should we have already done it  i.e like the night before 

Sorry if its a bit too much but I get really confused about all this stuff. I hate the fact that I might be missing it each month

Toni


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sperm can live for around 3-5 days whereas an egg can only survive for about 12-24 hours so its always best to have plenty of swimmers ready & waiting for when egg pops.

So if you regularly ovulate on cd14 then try to have as much  from around cd10 onwards, for at least a week to cover the fertile period...obviously if you ovulate earlier or later then have   accordingly...or alternatively just have loads of   throughout the month, not specifically around fertile time so that it doesn't become regimented and remains spontaneous...but try to ensure you still "carpet bomb" the fertile period !!!! 

Are you having follicle tracking scans   If not it may be worth asking for at least one so you can see how you're responding to the clomid and how many dominant follicles are growing with potential eggs (not all follies will contain an egg although most will)

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## Toni..... (Apr 25, 2006)

thanks for the info Natasha, its been a great help.  No worries about it becoming regimented but yeah put in that little bit more effort around fertile days. 

Isn't it alot to take in?? Sometimes i read things and find them so over whelming.  We really are complicated creatures

Well we are on clomid so fingers crossed this month x x x x x x x x x its our best chance so far so feeling postive about it all.  It feels better knowing we are actully doing something now. 
Consultant didn't say anything about folicle tracking? so not sure what that is and I'm not seeing him again now until I have my lap and Dye on the 13/09.

I'm taking it that the pain and EWCM is a sign I'm about to ovulate and that when it starts wearing off that I have ovulated?? so considering I had the worst of the pain yesterday and its wearing off today, them ovulation took place yesterday?
Sorry if I'm repeating myself, I just want to get it clear in my head. 

sailaice - I'm on 50mg clomid.

Toni 
x x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

yeah, I'd say that you've either just ovulated or about to but obviously only a progesterone blood test can confirm this...


----------



## Toni..... (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks Natasha

out of interest can I ask what snowballs and frosties are?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

its snowbabies not snowballs 

Snowbabies/Frosties are affectionate terms for frozen embryos 

We had first ivf couple months ago and got 6 x grade 1 ("perfect") embies so they put 2 back and froze 4 of them....sadly we got a BFN...but I've just FET (frozen embryo transfer) and they thawed 2 of our frozen embies (snowbabies/frosties) & put them back on Friday just gone and I'm now in 2ww again - FET's like ivf but basically using our thawed "frozen" embies and I had unmedicated as ovulate naturally so didn't have to do all the usual drugs associated with ivf...although I do have to use other medications (clexane, prednisolone & baby aspirin) cos of autoimmune & blood clotting disorders which caused my early mc's and failed ivf...

Hope that helps 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Toni..... (Apr 25, 2006)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you darling
x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------

